# Iraq Invasion Finally Set To Pay Off?



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Well the US may be getting closer to some pay-off for this ongoing conflict. The current "green zone" is to be converted into a $5 Billion dollar tourist destination with hotels, cafe's, shopping and a leisure park. With pentagon backing already appoved and interest from several large corporations including Marriott International. A planned golf and country club called the "Tigris Woods Golf and Country Club" (unknown if Tiger has anything to do with this, I hope not). There will be a $500 million dollar amusement park (just what all the Iraqi kids have been waiting for). and a skateboard park (all C4 and Rocket Propelled Grenade Launchers are to be checked at the door). 

Of course, there will also be a $1 billion US embassy on 104 acres with a planned 1000 employees.

With oil prices predicted to hit $200 US a barrel by 2012 I guess it was a good strategy?


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

and less than 2 miles away there's going to be illiterate, poverty stricken starving masses making $500 a year, while the stuffed shirt pricks nosh on caviar and talk about how they've increased the per capita income up to $1500 (which just means the rich are making more). and the US wonders why people hate them...


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I also hope they also open a Walmart... that will truly mean progress.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

thats so sad and strange and bizarre, yet so typically american.
they wont be happy until the earth is covered in golf courses and hotels and jackasses with polo shirts and $500 sunglasses driving convertibles and talking with effected accents. 
all the rich travelling folks have got to be sick to death of all the old places to visit by now, time to go piss in the tigris- lots of pretty country along that river.
after this, its time to head into the amazon and wipe out all those little tribes of stone age natives hiding in there- theyd make awesome caddies


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

My Calender must be wrong. I didn't know it was April 1st !


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Robert1950 said:


> My Calender must be wrong. I didn't know it was April 1st !


Source is MacLeans Magazine May 26th issue. The plan is to phase it in over the next 5 years.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

With the cost of the war estimated to someday top a *trillion* dollars this seems like a good investment. 

Well, at least all of the US corporations with ties to the government are making a killing.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Source is MacLeans Magazine May 26th issue. The plan is to phase it in over the next 5 years.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

As bizarre, sickening and dumb as it sounds.... there appears to be people at work on the project. According to the article Marriott has already got a contract in place to build a hotel within the zone. The amusement park is being built by a LA based equity holding company called C3.

Where the Iraqi's are in all of this is unknown. There is no mention of them in the article at all.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> As bizarre, sickening and dumb as it sounds.... there appears to be people at work on the project. According to the article Marriott has already got a contract in place to build a hotel within the zone. The amusement park is being built by a LA based equity holding company called C3.


Which may well be, indirectly, a subsidy of Haliburton Inc.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

was watching a report on TV last week and they mentioned Alberta has the second largest oil reserve in the tar sands...51st state in the future?... they wouldn`t even have to fly over, they could walk.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

sneakypete said:


> was watching a report on TV last week and they mentioned Alberta has the second largest oil reserve in the tar sands...51st state in the future?... they wouldn`t even have to fly over, they could walk.


The whole oil thing is going to become a major issue over the next 20 years or so.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> As bizarre, sickening and dumb as it sounds.... there appears to be people at work on the project. According to the article Marriott has already got a contract in place to build a hotel within the zone. The amusement park is being built by a LA based equity holding company called C3.
> 
> Where the Iraqi's are in all of this is unknown. There is no mention of them in the article at all.


thats what makes it so sickening- those people have a way of life, a culture. 
but they dont matter because theres money to be made.
i mean they dont even have britney spears, or reruns of survivor, or crack!
what kinda lives are they living?kjdr


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Paul said:


> But they do have "honor" killings, zero human rights for women and a strong, errrrrr, _lobby_ for faith based government.
> 
> All else equal, I'll take Britney and Lindsay Lohan, ta very much.


But is it the duty of the US to make sure that all the world gets to enjoy Brit, McDonalds, Donald Duck and all things American?

They certainly did not invade Iraq to stop killings and educate people on human rights.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh I think the war in Iraq will be paying dividends for generations to come.

These will be in the form of retributional terrorist attacks on Americans around the world, but watch for some really big pay offs right thar in the continrntal US of A.

When the next building, bridge, water supply or whatever is blown up, they'll scratch their heads and cry foul over the "unprovoked and cowardly attack".


Selective amnesia is a convenient thing sometimes.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I mentioned this story to some of my American colleagues today. The reaction I got was priceless. I had to repeat it twice just so that it would sink in. "Gee, someone in Washington is being overly optimistic about the future," is one reply I got.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> When the next building, bridge, water supply or whatever is blown up, they'll scratch their heads and cry foul over the "unprovoked and cowardly attack".


Unprovoked and cowardly? 

Like the New York Trade Towers, perhaps?



Milkman said:


> Selective amnesia is a convenient thing sometimes.


I guess it is...

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Paul said:


> Here is a link:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2008/may/06/iraq


Interesting article, but if you read clear through to the end you realize that it's just a "blue sky" proposal from only ONE interest group! Most of the other players in the region, including the Pentagon, think it's not likely to happen for a long time, if ever. Moreover, it would be up to the Iraqi's themselves, anyway.

To seize on this story as gospel coming from the lips of the American government is just "Bush bashing" of the most simplistic kind.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> Unprovoked and cowardly?
> 
> Like the New York Trade Towers, perhaps?
> 
> ...


The attack on the World Trade Centers was NOT unprovoked. It was in retaliation for decades of agressive American foriegn policy.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Milkman said:


> The attack on the World Trade Centers was NOT unprovoked. It was in retaliation for decades of agressive American foriegn policy.


And Iraq had nothing to do with it. Seems kind of funny to choose to ignore the country that attacked you in a time like that and choose to attack someone else.

Jean Cretien is the man! He has ten times the balls of any of the current or future possible Prime Ministers.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> And Iraq had nothing to do with it. Seems kind of funny to choose to ignore the country that attacked you in a time like that and choose to attack someone else.
> 
> Jean Cretien is the man! He has ten times the balls of any of the current or future possible Prime Ministers.


Yup. Harper is pretty much a slightly smarter but similarly oriented, W North.

Sad that the Liberals put a guy like Dion to compete with him. I'll still vote Liberal, but let's face it, Dion doesn't present well.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Jean Cretien is the man! He has ten times the balls of any of the current or future possible Prime Ministers.


Very true. I never held Chretien in very high regard, but I was amazed and impressed when he stood up to the US and refused to get Canada involved in the Iraq faisco. I can only imagine the backroom wranglings and pressure that must have been applied to get him to submit to the US pressure to join (or, fold!).


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Jean Cretien is the man! He has ten times the balls of any of the current or future possible Prime Ministers.


while i do admire his stance on the iraq invasion, he was also a thief of the worst kind, let's not forget.

i am beginning to actually hate harper. he's not just a slightly smarter bush, he's actively trying to negate the core of what is canada, and turn us into the next state of the union. i'd dearly like to know how much he's getting paid to sell us all up the (soon to be bone dry) river. douchebag.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

suttree said:


> while i do admire his stance on the iraq invasion, he was also a thief of the worst kind, let's not forget.
> 
> i am beginning to actually hate harper. he's not just a slightly smarter bush, he's actively trying to negate the core of what is canada, and turn us into the next state of the union. i'd dearly like to know how much he's getting paid to sell us all up the (soon to be bone dry) river. douchebag.


Ok then, he's MUCH marter than Bush, but just as misguided.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Paul said:


> Oil & fresh water, and Canada has more than enough of both to attract unwanted interest.


and the resource everyone seems to ignore, Uranium.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Very true. I never held Chretien in very high regard, but I was amazed and impressed when he stood up to the US and refused to get Canada involved in the Iraq faisco. I can only imagine the backroom wranglings and pressure that must have been applied to get him to submit to the US pressure to join (or, fold!).


I always laugh when I hear this argument. Chretien sent both our troops to Afghanistan. Afterwards, WE DIDN'T HAVE ANYTHING TO SEND TO IRAQ!

He passed on Iraq because he didn't want to be embarrassed, plain and simple! Presenting our lack of resources as a "choice of principle" was just a political ruse.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> I always laugh when I hear this argument. Chretien sent *both our troops* to Afghanistan. Afterwards, WE DIDN'T HAVE ANYTHING TO SEND TO IRAQ!
> :food-smiley-004:


Yeah, you're right. Once those two went, there was no-one else left.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> To seize on this story as gospel coming from the lips of the American government is just "Bush bashing" of the most simplistic kind.
> 
> :food-smiley-004:


Personally, I don't have a problem with Bush Bashing of any kind whatsoever.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Does anyone think that Cheney and Haliburton are going to profit from this ??? Not that they already have profited as a supplier, if ever so indirectly, from the 'war effort'


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

sneakypete said:


> was watching a report on TV last week and they mentioned Alberta has the second largest oil reserve in the tar sands...51st state in the future?... they wouldn`t even have to fly over, they could walk.


I'd keep as close an eye on your water...
Now seems as good a time as any to mention Maude Barlow's Too Close for Comfort. If you haven't read it yet, you should...


Oh and I see they're planning to build a museum...in Baghdad...designed by the Disney people.
Wonder if they'll do a better job protecting the plastic and papier mache crap that will no doubt feature in its little glass cases that they did the country's cultural heritage that was looted in the early days of the invasion on America's watch. As long as people aren't downloading MP3s and movies I guess they're OK with it...


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Wild Bill said:


> Unprovoked and cowardly?
> Like the New York Trade Towers, perhaps?


Not sure whether that's sarcasm or you really think 9/11 was completely unprovoked?


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Don't insult our military guys , we are involved in a tough job over in Afghanastan and although we have a small force they are well trained and involved in some tough fire fights and a lot of other dangerous missions we never hear about . 

If this development in Iraq is true I hope the people of Iraq want it . As for how successful it will be that will depend on the Arab nations as a whole .
In the long run it could be beneficial for devolopment in that region that would help create jobs and further economic growth in a lot of areas . Depending on oil alone for a countries economy is not enough .


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Very true. I never held Chretien in very high regard, but I was amazed and impressed when he stood up to the US and refused to get Canada involved in the Iraq faisco. I can only imagine the backroom wranglings and pressure that must have been applied to get him to submit to the US pressure to join (or, fold!).


I was more impressed by FranK McKenna who said that no matter what the government says, we are involved in the war in Iraq because Canadian companies are the biggest foreign contractors to the US military.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Yeah, you're right. Once those two went, there was no-one else left.


Didn't they also have to share
their boots too?


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Paul said:


> It depends on how much oil you have. Depending on oil seems to work well for many OPEC countries. (Saudi, Kuwait, UAE, etc.)
> 
> I have NO corroborating source, but I was told today that the NAFTA deal requires Canada to sell minimum quanitities of oil to the US, regardless of our own need, and also requires Canada to sell crude within Canda at world commodity prices. Apparently that clause does not apply to Mexico.
> 
> Any NAFTA gurus out there to confirm or deny?


Well as usual if you don't play the game with the US the way thay want you to ........:bow:
Pretty much anything the US does is for their benifit only . There is ALWAYS conditions that will make the agreements work in their favour .

Oil is still working for the OPEC countries right now but oil will run out eventually so unless those countries begin to deversify and have other options to support their economy they will be in pretty bad shape .


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Paul said:


> Not in our lifetime. It'll get more expensive and difficult to find, but Canada has a few generations of proven reserves near Fort McMoney, AB. Whether we get to use that oil for our own needs remains to be seen.



That is correct. it's not a matter of how much there is... it is a matter of how expensive it will be to get at it. Sources in the know say we are getting close to hitting the peak of the curve on easily accessible oil. Some say that is the reason for the jump. The fact is at some point in time the cost will sore much higher than it is today. Affecting every part of our lives. It is not just the cost of gas, it's the price you will pay for most everything. Exports coming in via shipping have to recover their fuel costs, airlines have to recover their fuel costs and so on and so on. Those increased costs get passed on to the consumer.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm just waiting to hear about an Islamic Theme Park thought up by some American Company in Iraq. Imagine some of the midway attractions: 'Kill the Infidel' 'Stone the Adulteress' 'Blow up the Zionist' 'Feed the Non-Believer to the Pigs'


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> That is correct. it's not a matter of how much there is... it is a matter of how expensive it will be to get at it. Sources in the know say we are getting close to hitting the peak of the curve on easily accessible oil. Some say that is the reason for the jump. The fact is at some point in time the cost will sore much higher than it is today. Affecting every part of our lives. It is not just the cost of gas, it's the price you will pay for most everything. Exports coming in via shipping have to recover their fuel costs, airlines have to recover their fuel costs and so on and so on. Those increased costs get passed on to the consumer.


Yes, I'm somewhat disgusted by the automakers' attempts to delay the innevitable, an electric car in every driveway (electric car= no oil change, no oil filters, no air filters, few repairs as parts rarely break, fewer billable hours in the garage...which adds up to a big loss in revenue for automakers) and/or an increased reliance on public transportation, by getting us to think that the hydrogen car is a viable alternative...it isn't. In the mean time, we are burning up whatever is left of our precious oil instead of saving it to produce petrochemicals.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I'm just waiting to hear about an Islamic Theme Park thought up by some American Company in Iraq. Imagine some of the midway attractions: 'Kill the Infidel' 'Stone the Adulteress' 'Blow up the Zionist' 'Feed the Non-Believer to the Pigs'


Mmm...Maybe not the most appropriate joke. You do realize that it's quite probable that some of our members are Muslim, right? 

Besides, the fundamentalists that you need to worry about are the ones in Washington and Ottawa.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> Mmm...Maybe not the most appropriate joke. You do realize that it's quite probable that some of our members are Muslim, right?
> 
> Besides, the fundamentalists that you need to worry about are the ones in Washington and Ottawa.


Yes, I know. It was actually a knock at the Americans - their idea for the attractions - if it makes a buck. And yes, I do agree with the underlined.


----------

